# Darth Jones sig request



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Been a while since i've made one. 

Can anyone turn this into Jon Jones somehow. Just replace the face with JBJ and try to keep the same, hate filled eyed. Also a text saying "Fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate leads to suffering" if you find it suits it. I can only dish out reps to everyone who tries due to me being broke.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I can't make it because I don't have photoshop right now, but when I click the link it's a picture from monty python and the holy grail. I don't think that's what you wanted, is it?

edit - now there's a picture there, so nvm.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Had a quick go but I'm not sure on it... was trickier than I thought. Tried various JBJ heads but his head is a different shape and doesnt seem to work like the original.

So I tried some shading techniques and come with this.

I don't mind if you don't like it, not sure on it myself.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Spite said:


> Had a quick go but I'm not sure on it... was trickier than I thought. Tried various JBJ heads but his head is a different shape and doesnt seem to work like the original.
> 
> So I tried some shading techniques and come with this.
> 
> I don't mind if you don't like it, not sure on it myself.


Problem is that in the original the face didn't look straight into the camera. You would need to find a picture of Jones in a slight angle to the camera.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Problem is that in the original the face didn't look straight into the camera. You would need to find a picture of Jones in a slight angle to the camera.


Yeah, had problems finding a suitable face.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Spite said:


> Yeah, had problems finding a suitable face.



Maybe trying out these ones could give better results:











 (has to be mirrored)


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

used the large image for the head.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

cool!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, i completely missed Spites last post in the thread. Looks a lot better than the last one.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Wow, i completely missed Spites last post in the thread. Looks a lot better than the last one.


*SLAP*


----------

